# ntp-client cannot start, no NetworkmanagerDispatcher

## audiodef

I'm now using nm-applet on a desktop machine because I'm setting up a wireless USB device so I don't need a 50-foot eth cable running through my house to hook it up. 

I also use ntp-client, and this seems to be attached to eth0. This is a problem, because NetworkManager takes control of the system's connections. How do I unbind ntp-client from eth0 and just make it run and leave the decision as to whether the machine is connected up to me?

I think this might be related to there being no /etc/init.d/NetworkmanagerDispatcher on my system. Did something go wrong somewhere?

----------

## audiodef

I'm using 0.8.4.0-r2, btw. 

Maybe that version has a bug.

----------

## Veldrin

naw - the Dispatcher daemon got removed some time ago. the dispatching part gets handled by NetworkManager daemon itself.

If you want a script run, every time a interface goes up or down, just place it in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d. every script therein gets called with 2 arguements: interface and change (typically up or down).

There is even example script in the gentoo wiki archives. 

V.

----------

## audiodef

Cool, thanks.   :Smile: 

----------

